# My name isn't Tony daisy



## Tobydaisy (Jan 5, 2014)

Hello all,
Just found this forum and am enjoying the topics. 
I have a New to me '74 Catalina 22.
I look forward to joining in on the forum, but, I have an identity problem.
When I signed up, the auto correct on my iPad changed my user name to "Tony daisy".
That's not my name, I go by Tobydaisy.
Any ideas on how to change a user name? I've looked all over the site.


----------



## Lou452 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey I looked you up because I also own a 74 C-22 discussed hull # with you You might try to see if you can message one of the moderators ? 
Regards, Lou


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

It's likely easier just to change your actual name to Tonydaisy.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Tobydaisy you are!.. and you're welcome  (in both senses of the word!)


----------



## Tobydaisy (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Lou.
My sail number, which I think is my hull number is 3484, I think. I haven't had her long and had to put her away for the winter soon after purchas. 
I have lots to learn.
The first will be answering to the name Tony.


----------



## Tobydaisy (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow, you people are amazing.


----------



## Tobydaisy (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you for fixing my name. 
Now I will update my info. I am excited to have a place to ask my dumb questions.
Please, tell me if my questions are dumb, but try to help if you can.


----------



## Lou452 (Mar 2, 2012)

Faster said:


> Tobydaisy you are!.. and you're welcome  (in both senses of the word!)


 Faster ! I am missing my new yacht and my 77 million dollar lucky cruising kitty can you fix this ? LOL :laugher Nice job man
Good day, Lou


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I just wanted everyone to know as well:

My name isn't Tony Daisy.

_[Meme Alert]_


----------



## Tobydaisy (Jan 5, 2014)

My wife was looking forward to meeting this guy Anthony.


----------



## Lou452 (Mar 2, 2012)

Toby welcome mate. It is better to ask a question. Everyone here wants to see a sailor on the water. You might not get the answer you want and a few will need to be discarded most of them will be thoughtful. Never before has the problem solving ability of the world been so easy to access. Just ask.
We just bought our C-22 not long ago also. I have been learning a lot about the C-22 and you are going to like them. You have a great year model. I can add so much as to why. 
I am looking for a spare Kick up Rudder Keep me in mind on this.
Good day, Lou


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

"Hold me closer, tony daisy"... Isn't that how that song goes?

Welcome aboard. Not only are dumb questions perfectly acceptable, but they occasionally generate 40+ pages of dumb answers.


----------



## Tobydaisy (Jan 5, 2014)

We have lots of snow on the ground, so I'm working on inside projects. Just put the last coat of varnish on the old tiller. 
I am stripping the paint off the kick up rudder. I am down to what looks like pure copper. I have heard of copper anti fouling paint but am amazed at the uniformity and thickness of this. And it doesn't want to come off, so I hope I can just paint over it.


----------



## Tobydaisy (Jan 5, 2014)

Mr. Jones, that was a good one. 
The entertainment value of this site is directly related to wit of its members.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

What happened to Tony this is too weird I got to stop drinking rum.


----------



## Tobydaisy (Jan 5, 2014)

Tony Danza just called and thinks drinking rum at five in the morning is just a sometimes thing.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

"Hold me closer Tony Danza" has a better ring to it.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> "Hold me closer Tony Danza" has a better ring to it.


Don't worry Smack, we won't judge you here, of course they will in the 
Politics/Religion/War/Government you may just want to stay in the closet there! :laugher


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

SimonV said:


> What happened to Tony this is too weird I got to stop drinking rum.


I wouldn't. That reality stuff starts to intrude...


----------



## Tobydaisy (Jan 5, 2014)

I think it's a moo point.
You know, a cows opinion.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

My name really is Chuckles, although on this board they call me lots of other things. 

Welcome aboard Toby, I learned to sail (if indeed I ever 'learned') on a C22. Good, solid boat.


----------



## Tobydaisy (Jan 5, 2014)

I m going to have some serious questions regarding repairing a large soft spot on the fore deck. That will need to wait until spring.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Tobydaisy said:


> I m going to have some serious questions regarding repairing a large soft spot on the fore deck. That will need to wait until spring.


I have a large soft spot FOR my foredeck. I put a love seat up there. No really.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## FirstCandC (Mar 26, 2013)

Hold me closer Tony Danzaaa
Count the headlights on the highhhwayyy

Seriously, welcome to SN! Best site for getting quick answers from knowledgable people, most of whom are patient enough for noobs like us.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Bene505 said:


> I have a large soft spot FOR my foredeck. I put a love seat up there. No really.
> 
> Regards,
> Brad


When Bene talks about S&S yacht design - that stands for Sanford & Son.


----------

